# What does DRI Platinum Elite status get you?



## PamMo (Apr 11, 2013)

Just wondering what the extra benefits are when you go from Gold to Platinum Elite status in DRI? After swearing up and down that they would _*never *_buy more points ("It's too hard to use what we have!"), my friends went to an owner's update, and ending up buying 15K more points to reach Platinum Elite.    Platinum status must be REALLY good, or their salesperson was a sorcerer!


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Platinum Status gets you lots of upgrades*



PamMo said:


> Just wondering what the extra benefits are when you go from Gold to Platinum Elite status in DRI? After swearing up and down that they would _*never *_buy more points ("It's too hard to use what we have!"), my friends went to an owner's update, and ending up buying 15K more points to reach Platinum Elite.    Platinum status must be REALLY good, or their salesperson was a sorcerer!



Besides a much higher maintenance bill, it gives you free and unlimited upgrades if they are available. I hope that your friends are either retired or have tons of vacation times because I find that with my 30,000 points, it is difficult to use them all and I have quite a bit of free time. If they have a large family that they are taking with them then the 50,000 points needed for platinum  could be worth it.  

They also get discounts on all of the "extras" that loyalty members get. So where I may get a 10% discount as a Gold member, they would get a 20% discount as a Platinum member.  However, one has to remember that you lose value on your points on anything that is not an accommodation of some kind. Thus, cruises, airline faires, tours, etc are losses because what you will have paid in maintenance fees will be more expensive than that cruise or tour. You could have paid less out of pocket for the cruises and tours on your own than using your expensive maintenance fees points.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 11, 2013)

A smaller bank account


----------



## artringwald (Apr 11, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> A smaller bank account



You got that right. The summary of the differences are on page 19 of this PDF file: https://www.diamondresorts.com/pdf/US-Member-Benefits-Directory.pdf


----------



## PamMo (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you for the informative (and funny!) responses. We owned at Los Abrigados, which was bought out by DRI, and we aren't familiar with how The Club works. The link artringwald posted is very helpful. I'm sure they will figure out a way to use their points as their family expands. I was most curious what was so great about platinum status?


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Apr 12, 2013)

PamMo said:


> ... I was most curious what was so great about platinum status?



Most importantly with a Platinum membership, you qualify for the lifetime exemption from all future Owner Updates!


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Not really*



singlemalt_18 said:


> Most importantly with a Platinum membership, you qualify for the lifetime exemption from all future Owner Updates!



You would think so, but platinum members I know are still asked to go to the Owner updates. They will sell ice to eskimos in winter.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 12, 2013)

singlemalt_18 said:


> Most importantly with a Platinum membership, you qualify for the lifetime exemption from all future Owner Updates!



Actually, I think the target just gets a little larger. At platinum stasis you are a well established purchaser of developer priced timeshare.

Platinum status probably has a lot of unlisted benefits such as priority when deciding who gets what available unit. Sort of like FF status when an airline determines who gets the first class upgrade and who only upgrades to economy plus.

FWIW, if DRI was the only timeshare company we owned, we could probably spend 50,000 points/year pretty easily. It would just depend on view/category unit where you're comfortable. For instance, right now I'm typing this from a deluxe ocean view room at KBC. We booked an extra night so we weren't killing time in the car before or night flight home. Total points for this one trip was 19,200. It wouldn't take long to blow through 50,000 points if all we wanted to do was fly to Hawaii and all we ever accepted for a view was ocean front.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Doug, see the other options*

Doug, 

I would suggest while you're there to check out some of the other DRI options such as Ka'anapali Shores, Valley Isle and Papekea. They are all pretty close to KBC especially Ka'anapali Shores and Papakea which are literally next door and you can walk to them. Valley Isle is not far with a car. It's about a 5 minute drive toward Crescent Beachh.  

I looked into those other places to see if I could stay in them to make my points stretch even further. Those other places are smaller, but have kitchens in the units and some have a washer/dryer. 

One could really save a lot of points and enjoy Maui for a nice amount of time with Gold or Platinum status.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 12, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> Doug,
> 
> I would suggest while you're there to check out some of the other DRI options such as Ka'anapali Shores, Valley Isle and Papekea. They are all pretty close to KBC especially Ka'anapali Shores and Papakea which are literally next door and you can walk to them. Valley Isle is not far with a car. It's about a 5 minute drive toward Crescent Beachh.
> 
> ...



Shores is next door and looks very nice. Unfortunately my wife is in love with the view and close proximity to the beach. What I find unfortunate is that there are deluxe ocean view units that are ocean side vs ocean front. Still great views but not what my wife would want. I'd be happy at most other options, my wife......probably not so much.

I gave some points to a co-worker to give to her daughter for her honeymoon. They stayed at Valley Isle and came home raving about the great accommodations, the resort location and their unit location. Made my day to know I helped make their honeymoon memorable.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 13, 2013)

Doug, first thanks for your updated slideshow of the this resort.  Looks likes you had an ocean view villas and its looks very nice.  What was your room number?  Thanks in advance; enjoy your time on the Big Island.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 14, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> Doug, first thanks for your updated slideshow of the this resort.  Looks likes you had an ocean view villas and its looks very nice.  What was your room number?  Thanks in advance; enjoy your time on the Big Island.



We were in 810


----------



## fluke (Apr 14, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> We were in 810



You definitely got a great unit.  We were there last year in March/April also in a deluxe ocran view but got one of the units on the side overlooking the pool on the fourth floor, about 2 or 3 units back from the front of the building.  While nice - definitely  a different experience from yours.

IMO DRI does have some unit designation issues.  the biggest I've seen is at the Flamingo Beach Villas (St Maarten).  If you are in building 6 you are right smack on the ocean (in the 2 bedroom) but if they stick you in building 3 or 4 you are across the parking lot up on the hill.  It is the same point cost for either, and their is no guarantee where you end up.  They do tend to put exchangers in 3 and 4 and the one time I was there I stayed in building 6.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 14, 2013)

fluke said:


> You definitely got a great unit.  We were there last year in March/April also in a deluxe ocran view but got one of the units on the side overlooking the pool on the fourth floor, about 2 or 3 units back from the front of the building.  While nice - definitely  a different experience from yours.
> 
> IMO DRI does have some unit designation issues.  the biggest I've seen is at the Flamingo Beach Villas (St Maarten).  If you are in building 6 you are right smack on the ocean (in the 2 bedroom) but if they stick you in building 3 or 4 you are across the parking lot up on the hill.  It is the same point cost for either, and their is no guarantee where you end up.  They do tend to put exchangers in 3 and 4 abd the one time I was there I stayed in building 6.



I believe this is part of the headache inherited when they purchased Sunterra out of bankruptcy. With KBC it could go back to the previous de looper to Sunterra, which I think was Embassy. However the units were designated when sold is what DRI has to live with.

There was a member, Walt, who's paperwork apparently stated ocean front. He reported quite the fight with DRI as he refused the side units and insisted he paid for ocean front only. Reportedly he had the official paperwork to force DRI to relent.

Imagine the issues if Embassy sold the deluxe ocean view as ocean front only, then Sunterra re-designated some side units as deluxe ocean view and thn comes management company #3 and inherits that mess. 

I never liked nor trusted Sunterra. I have owned DRI since 1998 and, while there have been the occasional issue, they've always made good on their promises. I may be misguided but I fault Sunterra for a lot of the present issues.

The units here are undergoing a complete remodel. When I say complete I mean they're stripping the rooms to the bare walls and floors. When I mentioned to another guest that I thought 6 grill was a little slim for a resort this size, he said under Sunterra there were only 3 and guests at Ka'anapali shores would interlope and use them as well. DRI expanded the number and has apparently decreased the use from non-guests.

I still see areas for improvement but, Rome wasn't built in a day and DRI certainly can't do everything at once. Even if they tried, can yo imagine the SA that would be necessary? It's been steady but noticeable progress.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 14, 2013)

Doug, thanks for the information.


----------



## TheWizz (Apr 15, 2013)

I went to an Owner's Update in Vegas about a month ago and they tried to get us to upgrade to Platinum as well for $40K+  

We declined of course as I bought all my DRI timeshares resale and then converted to The Club (back when they did this) for the $2995 fee.  Since I have < $10K total in all my DRI ownership (Gold), I can't see the rationale in spending another $40K...


----------



## ccwu (Apr 23, 2013)

as platinum member, you can get free upgrade.  Say, I reserve KBC 13 month in advance, I got a Scenic view and got the upgrade the moment when I made the reservation for a ocean view.  That will save 25% of the points (got a 8500 points ocean view with 6500 garden view, or get a 8500 ocean view to upgrade to 11000 point ocean front.  An ocean front 11000 points can get a two bedroom 14000 point s)  I can also request a specific room.  Say I upgrade to ocean front with ocean view 8500 points, I listed that I want the corner room with two balconies.  I think this is basicly the same as wyndham Vip.

I can make reservation or speak to a real person 24/7.  If I am traveling not able to access to a computer, I can call and make reservation and make requests..  They always try to satisfy my request.  Such as if I go to St. Maarten, I can reserve at my favorite room and building.  In KBC we most likely get room 1008, 908 (ocean from with view of ocean and swimming pool)

You have 50000 points and use it like 65000 point or more.  There is no charge for guest certification or other services that may require a charge.  I still have to pay the discounted protection fee of $65 to allow me to cancel the reservation the same day of arrival by not losing the points.  

We love it.  The platinum member worth more than HGVC's premier member in sense of service and reservation.  HGVC treat resale and elite member not much different.  It does not worth to get elite for HGVC but it worth to get from DRI.

The MF is high, but looking at Marriott and Westin, they are much higher.  I like the DRI's large rooms and good service.  I could exchange into Marriott and Westin thru II without paying the MF.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 24, 2013)

ccwu said:


> as platinum member, you can get free upgrade.  Say, I reserve KBC 13 month in advance, I got a Scenic view and got the upgrade the moment when I made the reservation for a ocean view.  That will save 25% of the points (got a 8500 points ocean view with 6500 garden view, or get a 8500 ocean view to upgrade to 11000 point ocean front.  An ocean front 11000 points can get a two bedroom 14000 point s)  I can also request a specific room.  Say I upgrade to ocean front with ocean view 8500 points, I listed that I want the corner room with two balconies.  I think this is basicly the same as wyndham Vip.
> 
> I can make reservation or speak to a real person 24/7.  If I am traveling not able to access to a computer, I can call and make reservation and make requests..  They always try to satisfy my request.  Such as if I go to St. Maarten, I can reserve at my favorite room and building.  In KBC we most likely get room 1008, 908 (ocean from with view of ocean and swimming pool)
> 
> ...



Of all the things you've said I'm going to pick on this one insignificant point.....because it's not necessarily true. DRI's MF's are equal to or higher than Marriott depending on the resort you own and the circumtances of ownership (trust vs deeded week).

For instance, I'm paying $1,200 for a 2 bedroom Polo Towers unit. Marriott's Grand Chateau is $1,600 for a 3 bedroom unit. Polo Towers is approx 900 sq. ft, Marriott's Grand Chateau is approx 2,000 square ft. On a whole I'd say they are equal in price with the Marriott unit being twice the size. Marriott also tends to have nicer resort amenities on a whole than DRI and their units tend to be more plush. Marriott also puts far more into the cash reserve ($300 vs <100), which protects the owner when it's time for refurbishment/upgrades to units/resort. With Polo Towers owners paid a whopping $1,000+ special assessment to refurbish the Suite's units several years back. 

So I wouldn't go so far as to say that Marriott is much more expensive than DRI. They're actually very similar in cost.

Now, if you look at HGVC you'll find they are less expensive than DRI (Not mentioned in your post but worth noting). HGVC LV Strip has MF's of approx $900 for a two bedroom unit. 

One could get into the complexities of which resort group had the wider selection of resorts, better locations in the destinations they share, quality of furnishings and quality of amenities at the resorts but, IMHO that's up to ones preferences and tastes. IMHO, DRI is high quality but, because it's a conglomeration of different timeshare companies that have been merged over the years, there's not always consistancy from one resort to the other. If looking dollar for dollar at MF's you will find that DRI is in line with Marriott and higher than HGVC. I can speak directly from practical experience as I own in all three systems. Westin I have very little knowledge of when it comes to MF expenses.

Of note I am not saying one system is better than the other. Each has it's advantages and each has it's disadvantages. I'm only pointing out that the cost of MF's is relatively equal across the brands with higher standards of customer service, locations and units.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 24, 2013)

*DRI MF are in the same ball park as Marriott's and sometimes more expensive*

I posted this in our Facebook DRI Members Page a week ago. 

 I know many on this board feel that the maintenance fees are very expensive. Since I own another timeshare with Marriott, I decided to compare the maintenance fees that Marriott charges for a week compared to what DRI charges. Just a few items to note. The Marriott maintenance fees are for weeks and the DRI maintenance fees are based upon points. I just looked to see what a unit cost for a 2 bedroom in points during high season and compared it to a 2 bedroom Marriott in platinum season. Those seasons are pretty much the same. If I used another season or bedroom size I did note it. I tried to group the resorts in the same area of a particular state to ensure better comparisons. I used my US Collection fees for 2013. I included my whole maintenance fee including collection and club fees. It came to .149/point. Here is what I discovered in my comparison:

Arizona 
Marriott/ Canyon Villas $1038 
DRI Camelback $1192 2 bdrm/$1266 2 bdrm Deluxe 
DRI Scottsdale Villa Mirage $1341 
DRI Scottsdale Links $1341 

California
Marriott Desert Springs Villas I $1285
Marriott Desert Springs Villas II $1072
Marriott Shadow Ridge $1085
DRI Marquis Villas $1490
DRI Palm Canyon $1388

Marriott Newport Coast Villas $1043
DRI Riviera Oaks Spa & Resort $1189

Marriott Timber Lodge $1145 2bdrm (Gold season)
DRI Lake Tahoe Resort $1266 2bdrm (Mid season)

Florida
Marriott Lakeshore Reserve $1346
Marriott Cypress Harbor $1222
DRI Grand Villas $ 968
DRI Grand Beach $1118
DRI Cypress Pointe $1043 (3 bdrm)

Hawaii
Maui
Marriott Ocean Club $1932 (Ocean View)
Marriott Ocean Club Napili $2165 (Ocean View) 
DRI Ka'anapali Beach Club $2310 (2bdrm view ?)

Kauai
Marriott Wahoia Club $1697
Marriott Kauai Ocean Club $1594 
DRI The Point at Poipu $1266 (Garden View)
DRI The Point at Poipu $1714 (Ocean View)
DRI The Point at Poipu $2310 (Ocean Front)


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 25, 2013)

Interesting and more complete listing than mine. 

If we were DRI trust owners and not deeded week members in THE Club, our numbers would be different as trust MF's tend to be higher than the individual resort MF's. If we were trust owners DRI would be more expensive than Marriott and, it would lead me to the conclusion I should rid myself of our DRI ownership and purchase something more affordable. The fact that the trust MF's are so high is what has kept us from ever considering converting to trust membership. That plus the requirement of having both THE Club membership fee and the individual trust management fee's to pay.

Are you're numbers based on deeded week MF's or calculated on the trust MF's X the number of points required to reserve a room?


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Apr 25, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> ...If we were DRI trust owners and not deeded week members in THE Club, our numbers would be different as trust MF's tend to be higher than the individual resort MF's. If we were trust owners DRI would be more expensive than Marriott and, it would lead me to the conclusion I should rid myself of our DRI ownership and purchase something more affordable. The fact that the trust MF's are so high is what has kept us from ever considering converting to trust membership. That plus the requirement of having both THE Club membership fee and the individual trust management fee's to pay.



If comparing “apples to apples”, Trust ownership is not necessarily a more expensive type of ownership at all… at least not by any “deal breaking” type of measure.  It is the purchasing of more points that drives those costs up. (Most of all of the arguing over deeded versus Trust ownership seems to focus more on those ever so elusive voting rights!) 

When we did finally convert our KBC ownership a couple of years ago, we looked specifically at the impact on the annual maintenance fees and the difference was negligible.  The increase we did have was more a function of the additional 2,500 points we were required to buy for the conversion, and NOT due to a premium paid through Trust membership.  The real added cost we were incurring was the $299 yearly club dues.

*For 2013 our total cost of all fees and taxes on 11,500 points in the Hawaii Collection was only $1,575 excluding Club dues. * Also, at the risk of bringing up a sore subject, it is important to remember that those who owned Poipu through the Trust saved about 75% on the SA; the average 1 week owner was hit for about $1,700 instead of more than $5,700.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 25, 2013)

*I used trust MF's*

Doug, 

I used the maintenance fees for the trust as I am a points owner. I took the price per point along with the club fee and collection fee and put it all together for the total price per point. I then looked at how many points it took to book a unit to get the total amount per unit.


----------



## ccwu (Apr 25, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Of all the things you've said I'm going to pick on this one insignificant point.....because it's not necessarily true. DRI's MF's are equal to or higher than Marriott depending on the resort you own and the circumtances of ownership (trust vs deeded week).
> 
> For instance, I'm paying $1,200 for a 2 bedroom Polo Towers unit. Marriott's Grand Chateau is $1,600 for a 3 bedroom unit. Polo Towers is approx 900 sq. ft, Marriott's Grand Chateau is approx 2,000 square ft. On a whole I'd say they are equal in price with the Marriott unit being twice the size. Marriott also tends to have nicer resort amenities on a whole than DRI and their units tend to be more plush. Marriott also puts far more into the cash reserve ($300 vs <100), which protects the owner when it's time for refurbishment/upgrades to units/resort. With Polo Towers owners paid a whopping $1,000+ special assessment to refurbish the Suite's units several years back.



It is very easy to exchange into Marriott's Grand Chateau thru II.  I exchanged into Marriott's Grand Chaeau two bedroom for October with 4500 diamond points per week.  In the sense of 4500 points of DRI vs cost of 2BR Marriott MF, I think the 4500 points pays less.  I also exchanged into Westin Prinveville Ocean Resort two bedroom in Kauai with 4500 points in end of October.  I am not talking about MF for two bedroom vs two bedrooms.  I am talking about II exchange with points.  I exchange into many Westin and Marriott two bedrooms with only 4500 points each.  This may not be their peak season, but this is the month that I plan for vacation.  Westin at Princeville MF is $3500, it is higher than my 4500 points.  (MF is about 14.5 cents per points.  It cost for 4500 points is about $650 plus exchange fee of $99 with the DRI free II platinum membership for platinum elite. )

My home resort at DRI is KBC at Maui.  The MF is vert high due to Hawaii Collection (KBC,  Point of Poipu and Polo Tower belongs to Hawaii collection and share the MF.)  I got points, there is no deeded week.  I can book at any unit, any length of stay 13 weeks in advance and upgrade 13 weeks in advance.  

I am saying HGVC premier elite worth nothing means I do not have previlege in reservation over the people who bought from resale.  If I do not reserve my home resort at the deeded week, I am in the club reservation window that I can only reserve 9 month in advance even to my home resort.  I can not upgrade at the time of reservation 9 months in advance either.  Occassionally, a month before I check in I receive a surprise email from HGVC telling me that they gave me the elite free upgrade.  This is only if there is available unit.  I never have the surprise upgrade from HHV.   I can ask at the time of my check in to see if there is upgrade available.  I also owns various Haiwaii HGVC so the MF is higher than Las Vegas.   If I want to go to my home resort for 10 days or 5 days (not a week.), I would have to reserve 9 months in advance competing with all the resale owners.  I woud be happy if HGVC give me 10 months in advance to reserve the club reservation.  I love the HGVC resorts even better than the DRI resort.  I do not think it worth to pay extra $ to get the HGVC elite while I think the platinum elite for DRI worth it.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Considered Platinum*

I considered going platinum once. I was at an "owners update" and and they were trying to convince me to gold from gold to platinum. The biggest selling point they had was the free unlimited upgrades. I remember leaving the update, after 3 hours of course, thinking I wanted to do it but should I. I remember them calling me at home and even sending me the paperwork at home so I could sign and send it back. However, I remember posting on it here on TUG and someone wrote, "Are you going to upgrade that much to justify the added cost for the points and the increased maintenance fees?  That is when I decided to not go platinum.  I was not using all of my points every year at the time. I was feeling pressure to just use 30,000 never mind 50,000. I remember them telling me that someone had over 100,000 points. I thought to myself, why? They must be retired. Plus, more significantly, whenever I did speak with people was a platinum owner,  the mentioned the free upgrades, but they too had diffculty using all of their points. Everyone of them then and the ones I speak with now are always saying how they are giving time away or selling them to others. Well, that tells me that it's difficult to use 50,000 points a year. Now of course if you wanted to stay at the Presidentilal Suite at KBC which is 44,000 points for the week and upgrade there, then platinum plus would be good to have.

Overall, I believe you need to really vacation a lot to truly take advantage of platinum elite status in DRI. You have a minimum of about 5 weeks but you could take it out to several months depending on the season and size and location of the units you select. Is it worth it? To some, but to most I would say no. However, if you don't mind paying about $7,000 in maintenance fees per year and it's not a problem, go for it.


----------



## TheWizz (Apr 26, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> I considered going platinum once. I was at an "owners update" and and they were trying to convince me to gold from gold to platinum. The biggest selling point they had was the free unlimited upgrades. I remember leaving the update, after 3 hours of course, thinking I wanted to do it but should I. I remember them calling me at home and even sending me the paperwork at home so I could sign and send it back. However, I remember posting on it here on TUG and someone wrote, "Are you going to upgrade that much to justify the added cost for the points and the increased maintenance fees?  That is when I decided to not go platinum.  I was not using all of my points every year at the time. I was feeling pressure to just use 30,000 never mind 50,000. I remember them telling me that someone had over 100,000 points. I thought to myself, why? They must be retired. Plus, more significantly, whenever I did speak with people was a platinum owner,  the mentioned the free upgrades, but they too had diffculty using all of their points. Everyone of them then and the ones I speak with now are always saying how they are giving time away or selling them to others. Well, that tells me that it's difficult to use 50,000 points a year. Now of course if you wanted to stay at the Presidentilal Suite at KBC which is 44,000 points for the week and upgrade there, then platinum plus would be good to have.
> 
> Overall, I believe you need to really vacation a lot to truly take advantage of platinum elite status in DRI. You have a minimum of about 5 weeks but you could take it out to several months depending on the season and size and location of the units you select. Is it worth it? To some, but to most I would say no. However, if you don't mind paying about $7,000 in maintenance fees per year and it's not a problem, go for it.



Completely agree...  I was able to be grandfathered into Elite w/ DRI and HGVC via resale loopholes, before they closed them, and I would not pay the current "uplift" prices for either today.  While DRI Gold is eligible for several "upgrades" per year, I have yet to EVER receive one as I am always told that none are available.  Perhaps it's the choice of locations we stay at.  If I make any change w/ my DRI status it would probably be to go down to Silver via the selling of one of my deeded weeks.  I certainly have no desire to pay $42K to get another 20k points to make Platinum w/ DRI.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Apr 26, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> I remember them telling me that someone had over 100,000 points.



Ah yes, the mythical “client who has over 100,000 points” line.  It is funny how every one of those young, hungry and clueless, shoe salesmen and used car jockeys, when desperate for a sale, fail to see the folly.  The set-up usually begins with the phrase “One of my best clients…” :rofl:    



csalter2 said:


> I thought to myself, why? They must be retired… Overall, I believe you need to really vacation a lot to truly take advantage of platinum elite status in DRI.



If you need to travel that much and work that hard to use up points, it is no longer leisure or vacation, its work. 



TheWizz said:


> If I make any change w/ my DRI status it would probably be to go down to Silver…



We briefly considered whether the benefits of buying up to Silver might make sense, and then we got the bill for the Poipu SA.  *That opened our eyes to the unpredictable long term risk potential of owning too much; the promise of bells and whistles does not justify the additional and unknown liabilities.  In perpetuity no less!*


----------



## TheWizz (Apr 26, 2013)

singlemalt_18 said:


> We briefly considered whether the benefits of buying up to Silver might make sense, and then we got the bill for the Poipu SA.  *That opened our eyes to the unpredictable long term risk potential of owning too much; the promise of bells and whistles does not justify the additional and unknown liabilities.  In perpetuity no less!*



Ah yes "in perpetuity" sounds SO good, until you see what Mr. Webster says about it:  

"_endless or indefinitely long duration or existence; *eternity*. _"

Then reality sinks in...


----------

